# 97 Altima GXE NO spark



## 00tonytone (Jul 11, 2009)

MY 97 altima gxe timing chain guide broke and as an interference engine it bent all intake valves. Anyway after i replaced heads, timing chain, sprockets, guides, water pump, knock sensor, crankshaft sensor. The car started once when i shut it off and went to turn it back on now i dont have spark coming out of distributor, i installed 3 different ignition distributors and no luck I still dont have spark. The repair manual says to check ignition control module on top of air filter hose, but this model doesnt have it. and car use to run like a champ before timing chain breaking. I think the control module is a transitor thats bolted (2 10mm bolts) on the upper strut housing next to air filter. I have a picture of part but i dont know how to URL image.
Can anybody help me or give me any idea's on why I dont have spark coming out of distributor. I really need to get this car started for Family emergency.


----------



## 00tonytone (Jul 11, 2009)

*I think I can post Image now.*










00tonytone said:


> MY 97 altima gxe timing chain guide broke and as an interference engine it bent all intake valves. Anyway after i replaced heads, timing chain, sprockets, guides, water pump, knock sensor, crankshaft sensor. The car started once when i shut it off and went to turn it back on now i dont have spark coming out of distributor, i installed 3 different ignition distributors and no luck I still dont have spark. The repair manual says to check ignition control module on top of air filter hose, but this model doesnt have it. and car use to run like a champ before timing chain breaking. I think the control module is a transitor thats bolted (2 10mm bolts) on the upper strut housing next to air filter. I have a picture of part but i dont know how to URL image.
> Can anybody help me or give me any idea's on why I dont have spark coming out of distributor. I really need to get this car started for Family emergency.


----------



## 00tonytone (Jul 11, 2009)

*trying to URL Image*


----------

